
The last line effect explained - AndreyKarpov
https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0485/
======
officelineback
So the idea is, the last line of each "chunk" of code tends to be where bugs
are focused because it's the last thing a programmer implements in that
"session" if you will, and they are already starting to be distracted by
whatever they're doing next?

~~~
AndreyKarpov
Well, mostly yes.

------
CarolineW
How can it be that this submission got 8 upvotes in less than a minute,
whereas a submission[0] from just 14 minutes ago has had no upvotes at all?

It was also submitted 95 days ago[1] as a simple PDF, but garner neither
upvotes nor comments. Personally, I found that PDF the easiest to read.
Personal reference.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13866780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13866780)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13130635](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13130635)

~~~
jepler
my own baseless speculation? viva64 is a known and loved site by many HN
readers, while on springer I expected (but was wrong, after visiting the link)
a useless paywalled academic article.

~~~
AndreyKarpov
Try short variant :) -
[https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0260/](https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0260/) (The
Last Line Effect)

